# Whippet Puppy Prices



## Kamanchi (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi all, this is my first post so not sure if this is in the right part.

I've been looking at KC registered Whippet puppies to buy. The actual price I'm willing to pay isn't an issue but I don't want to get taken advantage of. The prices range so much, doubling in price up to £900. 

Does anyone know what sort of price I should be looking at?

Kam


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I am not sure about whippets but as they are not an unusual or particularly fashionable breed I would have though between £500 and £900 depending on breeding, rearing and health tests.


----------



## Kamanchi (Jan 7, 2019)

Blitz said:


> I am not sure about whippets but as they are not an unusual or particularly fashionable breed I would have though between £500 and £900 depending on breeding, rearing and health tests.


Thanks for the answer, what I want to know is what's the difference between a £500 dog and a £900 dog?


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi, I also run the Pets4Homes website, and on the breed profile pages, we calculate the average price of all non kc and kc adverts over the past 12 months (filtering out extreme low and high prices) to give a very rough average price.

So for the whippet , the average prices are below, but obviously it depends. Very good breeders who do all relevant health checks would charge more than others.

https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/dog-breeds/whippet/

£576 for KC Registered
£412 for Non KC Registered


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Kamanchi said:


> Thanks for the answer, what I want to know is what's the difference between a £500 dog and a £900 dog?


It isn't only a case of the difference in the pups but also the expense involved in good and conscientious breeding and rearing.

Backyard Breeders tend to use any old dog to get their bitch pregnant, don't bother taking good care of their bitch or pups so far as worming, weaning, etc.

A good Breeder will have used the best dog for their particular bitch, often involving travel and associated expenses, will have had their bitch tested for any conditions she could pass to her pups, and will give puppies the best start in life, ensuring they're wormed and weaned correctly and reared indoors, where they become accustomed to household sights and sounds. Such pups would be kept in scrupulous conditions and kept warm 24 hours a day.

Conscientious breeding costs a lot more than breeding for profit, with minimum investment in Mum and pups.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It depends on what you want from the pup and the breeder. A show quality pup from a breeder who offers a lifetime backup is going to cost more than a pet quality pup with little or no backup and no health tests (not sure if there are any tests required for whippets). 
And whilst 


Rafa said:


> Conscientious breeding costs a lot more than breeding for profit, with minimum investment in Mum and pups.


 is doubtlessly true, when I added up the costs of breeding from my bitch (including DNA screening and hip scores, time off work to be around after whelping, best food I could find for them all, microchipping and vaccinating the pups before they left), - dividing that amount between the pups being sold came to £300 each, so that's what I charged. I found the idea of taking a profit from my best friend something I'd find it hard to live with.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

This is the listing for whippet puppies available on Champdogs

https://www.champdogs.co.uk/breeds/whippet/puppies

Champdogs tend to have health tested parents and KC registration on puppies


----------



## Kamanchi (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Rafa said:


> Backyard Breeders tend to use any old dog to get their bitch pregnant, don't bother taking good care of their bitch or pups so far as worming, weaning, etc..


And often still charge a 'higher price' 

So I would also say, don't be only guided by the price. Look at the breeder and ask questions. Check the dogs are KC Registered and look up what Health Tests have been carried out. Ask about the pedigree. Many of the most contientious breeders do not charge the earth whilst many of the back yard breeders do!

J


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I have and used to show whippets the last time I bought a pup I paid £500 for a very well bred dog and £ 600 for a well bred bitch that was about 5 years ago so I would expect to pay between £550 and £700 now for a well bred show pup depending on whether you are looking for a dog or bitch and if you want a pet or a pup with potential to do well in the ring.

I would also say don't be fooled by those who advertise RARE blue whippets blue is a common colour particularly in working and racing lines.


----------



## CaoineagWhippets (Jun 8, 2016)

I was looking at prices recently as have a litter due myself. I seen ones for £850 that were not kc reg and then some for £450 that were kc reg. But the photos of mum and the pups didnt look good. Mess on the floors, unclipped nails and such.

I would be wary of people who charge more for a show pup than a pet, or also different prices for dogs or bitches. At the end of the day it costs the same to rear each pup no matter what type of home it is going to. 

There is no mandatory health testing for whippets but good breeders will heart test as minimum and perhaps eye test too. The pups will also be endorsed by the kc so that progeny cant be registered unless the endorsements are lifted by the breeder (terms are usually agreed before sale of pup)

Id say around 550 to 750 would be a reasonable price for a whippet pup depending on what tests have been done and whether they are going to be vaccinated before leaving mum.


----------



## Kamanchi (Jan 7, 2019)

Freyja said:


> I have and used to show whippets the last time I bought a pup I paid £500 for a very well bred dog and £ 600 for a well bred bitch that was about 5 years ago so I would expect to pay between £550 and £700 now for a well bred show pup depending on whether you are looking for a dog or bitch and if you want a pet or a pup with potential to do well in the ring.
> 
> I would also say don't be fooled by those who advertise RARE blue whippets blue is a common colour particularly in working and racing lines.


This is where it gets all confusing isn't it? They're online for between £500-£850 I want a pet, a new family member I have 2 girls who are 11 and 9 and are chopping at the bit for. a dog. I like the idea of showing but in reality this isn't going to happen. Me personally, I'd like a blue or fawn one of each even, I'm not a fan of brindle. But like you say people are advertising them as "Rare" and sticking a few hundred quid extra on them.


----------



## Kamanchi (Jan 7, 2019)

CaoineagWhippets said:


> I was looking at prices recently as have a litter due myself. I seen ones for £850 that were not kc reg and then some for £450 that were kc reg. But the photos of mum and the pups didnt look good. Mess on the floors, unclipped nails and such.
> 
> I would be wary of people who charge more for a show pup than a pet, or also different prices for dogs or bitches. At the end of the day it costs the same to rear each pup no matter what type of home it is going to.
> 
> ...


Theres one litter local to me online at the moment, house looks messy and they want £800 for non KC registered.


----------



## CaoineagWhippets (Jun 8, 2016)

Kamanchi said:


> Theres one litter local to me online at the moment, house looks messy and they want £800 for non KC registered.


Wonder if its the same one. Id discount any with too high prices purely as being after the money. Even from top kennels from CH parents, fully health tested etc. I wouldnt expect more than £750.


----------

